

You don't redistribute a distribution - guilespi
http://blog.guillermowinkler.com/blog/2012/10/21/you-dont-redistribute-a-distribution/

======
Millennium
Depending on one's perspective, there can be three major problems with this
idea. One is that it requires society to expect things of people. The second
is that in response to those expectations, some people may need to make some
changes. The third is that some of the people who need to make changes will
not do so unless society has a mechanism with which to put pressure on them to
do it.

In this day and age, a lot of people get very uncomfortable when someone says
things like this. Because of this, few politicians would dare to suggest these
things: quite apart from alienating those uncomfortable with these ideas,
rival politicians can capitalize on that perception to woo people who might
not otherwise see any problem with what's being said. The end result is that
speaking these things may be the closest thing there is to a sure-fire way to
lose elections.

~~~
guilespi
Community always has expected things from its members. If you lived in a hut
the tribe expected you to go fishing, or hunting, being a great warrior or do
something for the common good. And individuals with great value-creation-
capabilities have always been better considered.

Unless you live alone in an island creating value for yourself, it's hard not
to think about what you do regarding to others.

I think it's a shame this not to be discussed more, IMHO it would lead to
better focus on education, which is now the cornerstone of value creation.

